# Paphiopedilum bougainvilleanum opened



## dodidoki (Mar 3, 2018)

I had been searching this for 15 years. Finally I could get it 9 months ago. I took pics in white halogen light.


----------



## gego (Mar 3, 2018)

Very nice. Wide petals. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## blondie (Mar 3, 2018)

Beautiful flower


----------



## Alex (Mar 3, 2018)

Brilliant. Don’t you have a wentworthianum as well?


----------



## fibre (Mar 4, 2018)

Lovely!


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 4, 2018)

Alex said:


> Brilliant. Don’t you have a wentworthianum as well?



Yes.I have.


----------



## Markhamite (Mar 4, 2018)

Love the chunky shape of the flower.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 5, 2018)

Nicely done! I'd like to see this plant again, especially after you get it to clump.I 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 5, 2018)

Alex said:


> Brilliant. Don’t you have a wentworthianum as well?


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 5, 2018)

SlipperKing said:


> Nicely done! I'd like to see this plant again, especially after you get it to clump.I
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





I hope too. Plant looks happy this moment. I looked back in time and I realized that I got it in fall of 2016, not 9 months ago.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 5, 2018)

Very, very nice! 

Looking foreward to see my own bloom soon - the plant itself doesn't look especially big compared both to my wentworthianum and my violascens..but it seems well rooted and there is a second growth coming along...sooooo... What do you say: in the due course of time...or maybe, good things come to those who wait?! :wink:


----------



## fibre (Mar 5, 2018)

bravo! :clap:


----------



## Alex (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice! They all look very healthy. I have seen a bougainvilleanum for sale but can’t even imagine seeing wentworthianum. What a find!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 7, 2018)

can someone explain the difference between bouganvilleanum and violascens?


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 7, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> can someone explain the difference between bouganvilleanum and violascens?


Bougainvilleanum is a subspecies I think.It lives only on Bougainville Island where violascens does not live. Leaves pattern is very different and flower looks like a very pale form of violascens.Because of geographical isolation I think it is subspecies.Because of taxonomical rules it is different species.


----------



## Alex (Mar 13, 2018)

Whatever its status, I really hope you manage to guide it through the post-flowering growth slump that seems to be so prominent in this section. Does anyone have a good approach to dealing with that they could share?


----------



## Alex (Feb 23, 2020)

Dodidoki, may we have an update on your bougainvilleanum and wentworthianum? Has there been good growth in the last nearly 2 years?


----------



## Tobias Sudhoff (Feb 24, 2020)

Where did You buy it? I bought one on ebay from a seller called Falconer - but some people warned me about him - his material isn´t save in a way according to them - does anyone know more about him? I have made no further experiences with this guy, but the plant I bought looks like bougainvillianum to me as I remember it (thats 20 years ago on an exhibition flowering...) Anyone knows a source for bougainvillianum (and wentworthianum as well)?


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m so impressed that you grow in moss. And the plants look good. I don’t know anyone here who grows in moss.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 25, 2020)

fabu!


----------



## Phaladdict (Feb 27, 2020)

Tobias Sudhoff said:


> Where did You buy it? I bought one on ebay from a seller called Falconer - but some people warned me about him - his material isn´t save in a way according to them - does anyone know more about him? I have made no further experiences with this guy, but the plant I bought looks like bougainvillianum to me as I remember it (thats 20 years ago on an exhibition flowering...) Anyone knows a source for bougainvillianum (and wentworthianum as well)?


If you have buy from falconer for sure is not buganvilleanum, is a scammer and even the common species like venustum he sell are in truth cheap hybrids, so sorry but no way you can have bougy from him...


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 7, 2020)

Alex said:


> Dodidoki, may we have an update on your bougainvilleanum and wentworthianum? Has there been good growth in the last nearly 2 years?


Yes, they asr growing fine.I will send pics when I arrived at home.Went has bloomed last year, now it has 3 growth( older dieing back, one has bloomed and one new one), bougain has two nice shoots, one older and one new.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 7, 2020)

bougain this winter


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 7, 2020)

Went in the end of summer 2019


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 7, 2020)

Two plants today.


----------



## Don I (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice job.
Don


----------

